
HN for Climate News? - daly
Can we make a hacker news specifically for climate posting? September 20 would be a good day to start.
======
mpiedrav
That would be great!

The tech platform shouldn't be too sophisticated. HN uses Arc, a Lisp
implemented in Racket ([http://arclanguage.org](http://arclanguage.org)). I'm
not sure about the DB, though.

However, the difficult part, as in every online community, would be in keeping
the conversation reasonable (which includes moderating zealot climate change
deniers, for instance).

